# CraigsList......Just had to share this !



## Remuda1 (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## manybirds (Jun 12, 2012)

Remuda1 said:
			
		

> http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g68/remuda1/2ea6715f.jpg


......sorry for my ignorance lol but what in the heck is a barbie doe?


----------



## PattySh (Jun 12, 2012)

Is that supposed to read "BABY DOES" or "BARBIE DOLLS" LOL.  BARBADOS? Isn't that a sheep?


----------



## elevan (Jun 12, 2012)

manybirds said:
			
		

> Remuda1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.sheepmagazine.com/issues/27/27-1/Nathan_Griffith.html
Read down to the bottom (Flock Marketing Information Sheet #2)



eta:  Though in this case given the price and the location, I'm guessing that it's a miss-spelling of Barbados.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 13, 2012)

That's just like "I have a BOAR GOAT for SELL" (I see that a lot) 

For cryin' out loud, if you can't even spell what you have.....don't try to sell it.


----------



## Remuda1 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hahaha . Yup, it's s'posed to be Barbados. What also cracks me up is that they are advertising both MALE and female Barbie DOES. 

Roll, I see that a lot too. And a LOT of BOAR NANNIES! Lol. 

Guineas is another item that always seems to get the name butchered. 

What others do you all see a lot? These just crack me up .


----------



## boykin2010 (Jun 13, 2012)

I saw a post selling purebred "diamond-neckers." 
I believe they were trying to sell dominecker chickens 

Saw a post for some Ginnies just yesterday.  Great for Tick control! 

Saw a post selling some peaCOCKS and they were only selling females.  Which would be peahens. 

Saw a post selling some oysterthorpe chickens.  The picture was of an Australorp. 

I also see a lot of green egg laying anacondas. They were trying to spell auraucana.  Which, their chckens are actually easter Eggers. 

Just a few off the top of my head


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 13, 2012)

The barbie does had me stumped when it said white/black speckled...was trying to think of a speckled breed of anything...LOLOL...lots of spelling mistakes on CL here too...Muooles for one...at least they had a photo


----------



## manybirds (Jun 13, 2012)

i've seen more pigmy's for sale than anything!


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Jun 13, 2012)

male and female does had me entrigued..LOL..


----------

